# Cumple de Chaska



## Metztli

*Imperdonable... se nos pasó dos días!!!*

*Chaska Ñawi espero que hayas tenido un gran día, una gran celebración y que puedas disculpar nuestro descuido!*

*Lo bueno es que ahora nos vas poder contar como la pasaste... o si no, volvemos a* celebrar!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Ah, bueno, puro festejo!!...Entonces con un poquito de atraso, ¡¡Muchas felicidades, Chaska!!


----------



## romarsan

*Feliz cumple Chaska, aunque sea con retraso.*

*Espero que hayas tenido una gran fiesta.*

*Un regalito*


----------



## UVA-Q

Muchas felicidades!!!!! Espero hayas tenido fiesta llena de seres queridos y apapachos.


Un Abrazo.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iOoooh - cohetes!  Mil gracias, gemela mía.  Rayines y UVA-Q, fue de verdad una linda fiesta - mi marido aún me sorprendió con una torta, cosa increíble.

romarsan, así que ahora llegamos a -30ºC en Ontario, las rosas son exactamente lo que necesito en mi vida.  iGracias!

iabrazos!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños.
A ver si esto te ayuda a olvidarte del frío.
*


----------



## mirx

Chaska, darling.

Tu profile dice que tu cumple fue el Miércoles, pero como decimos en México. Más vale tarde que nunca!



Un montón de felicidades y un sincero abrazo y mis mejores deseos.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iGracias, Kibramoa y Mirx!  (Y la hamaca es perfecta ... me voy a disfrutar una siesta ahorita.)


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Feliz Cumple Chaska!!!!!!*
*Un abrazo*
*Silvia*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iMuchas gracias, Silvia!


----------



## aztlaniano

¡Y que cumplas muchos más con nosotros!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

iGracias, pues!


----------



## ewie

Oh dear, I've only just noticed this thread.  A _very_ belated Happy Birthday!


----------

